# SD-40 question



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody have pictures of SD-40 circuit boards? I have multiple boards and I need to figure out what boards go in an SD-40.


----------



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,
Check out Greg's site. Click on USAT Motive power. I've found it very helpful. 

 http://www.elmassian.com

-Mark


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

There should be some good photo's of the SD board on Gregs site. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ha ha! They are RJ's loco! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a look. They do help. What happened is I stripped the electronics out of an engine that was going to be part of a kitbash and now, it isn't and I need to figure out which parts go with it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you got it figured out Bill. Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)




----------

